# Genesis peptides



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello to all members of this board, we at Genesis Peptides are pleased to announce we are going to sponsor the Research Chemical forum, we will be around to answer all your questions about peptides. We are having a big sale this month, so please feel free to check us out and our great prices and customer service at www.shop.genesispeptides.net. We ship same day if your order is placed before 4p.m. Please call us at 866.774.4808 to receive this months' special 25% off all products. We are the only company that carries medical supply company made pH balanced .06% ACETIC ACID. Check us out you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)




----------

